# help with filter for firebelly toad tank



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

I need help with my filter for my firebelly tank. it's half water and half rock. I curently have 2 basic reptofilters in the tank. right now there isn't anything preventing the filter from splashing the filter water down.(noisy) i need help figuring out to make it not so noisy. I understand i can totaly redo the tank but don't have the money right now. so looking for something easy until i can change the tank


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a piece of nylon netting from the discharge to the water. It helps keep the noise down. I don't know what kind of filter that you have tho. It may not work. I have a canister filter with a 1/2 inch discharge tube. If you have the same set up as in an aquarium, you might could provide an intermediate fall spot and channel the water onto the glass. Be careful though not to provide an escape for the frogs. These guys can climb very well and are very determined...Good luck.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I noticed that you said that your filters are Reptofilters. Is it the kind that set inside the tank? You could put rocks under so that the water flows down the rocks. Those kind of filters take up a lot of space in the tank.


----------

